# How 2 Know The Bsnl Dataone Usage



## kuldeep bhardwaj (May 4, 2006)

HI GUYS I M USING FREE HOME250 PLAN OF BSNL DATAONE FACILITY.

CAN ANYBODY TELL ME HOW 2 KNOW MY ACCOUNT.

HOW 2 KNOW MY USAGE ABOUT HOW MUCH I'VE 

DOWNLOADED/UPLOADED.IF THERE IS ANY EXISTING USER PLZ LET ME 

KNOW THT.


----------



## saiaspire (May 4, 2006)

Visit *10.240.0.195/webLogin.jsp  and login using your username and password.

After loggin in, click the link Service Records and then click OK to view the amount of data u have uploaded and downloaded.


----------



## RCuber (May 4, 2006)

Please refer this thread link 

and from now on please post all your dataone related queries only there. as most of the questions are already answered there.


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 4, 2006)

try www.shaplus.com/dataone


----------

